
Google data shines light on whether coronavirus lockdowns worldwide are working - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-google/google-data-shines-light-on-whether-coronavirus-lockdowns-worldwide-are-working-idUSKBN21L0P7
======
necovek
[https://www.google.com/covid19/mobility/](https://www.google.com/covid19/mobility/)
is where the data is.

